# help??



## knight13 (Mar 18, 2009)

hi im only 15 but next year im going to a techinal school to become a eletrican... and i would like to know what i should do after that and to prepare to become a better electrican than the next guy any advice would be great.. i think im going to get in to commerical.. thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I think this is the part where someone chimes in and tells you to look into the IBEW JATC program, and other people scratch their heads and wonder if you're forum salt. 

Oh, by the way... Welcome. :thumbsup:


----------



## knight13 (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks? what you mean by salt??


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, and I would check out the IBEW if I were you.


----------



## knight13 (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks... im looking at it right now..


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

You're at the right age to study the right stuff in school and get good grades in those subjects to set yourself up for a pretty good electrical career. I think you'll find that good grades in math and science are going to be important, but a good command of the english language and good communication skills are also important. This is also a good point in your life to un-learn all the text messaging lingo that you're already starting to learn, and wear a belt with properly fitting trousers.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Are you sure you want to become an electrician?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

College?


----------



## knight13 (Mar 18, 2009)

im pretty sure.. it intrests me..and i dont think collage is right for me.. im lookin for someone to job shadow during the summer time to make sure i like it.. i like chemistry but im not a big fan of math..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

knight13 said:


> .... i like chemistry but im not a big fan of math..


Well, we use math more than chemistry on a day-to-day basis.


----------



## knight13 (Mar 18, 2009)

what kind of math??


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

knight13 said:


> what kind of math??


Trig, algebra, calculus and geometry.

Google "Electrical Math" and see what pops up.


----------



## knight13 (Mar 18, 2009)

oh.. intresting. ive been taking pratice journeymans tests.


----------



## knight13 (Mar 18, 2009)

oh and can some one tell me there personal oppion on the union pros and cons??


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

knight13 said:


> oh and can some one tell me there personal oppion on the union pros and cons??


Check here and you will find most anything you want to!

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

I started working in electrical shops when I was your age. Of course they never let me do anything as far a wiring goes, but I picked up a good bit just by counting inventory and running parts to jobs and talking to the electricians that were good enough to give me the time of day. Started after school. I learned a bit and got paid a little too. It never hurt me. I won't try to persuade you one way or the other about the union. I used to be, but now I'm not.


----------



## knight13 (Mar 18, 2009)

jbfan said:


> Check here and you will find most anything you want to!
> 
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/


 thanks for all the help!!


----------



## knight13 (Mar 18, 2009)

te12co2w said:


> I started working in electrical shops when I was your age. Of course they never let me do anything as far a wiring goes, but I picked up a good bit just by counting inventory and running parts to jobs and talking to the electricians that were good enough to give me the time of day. Started after school. I learned a bit and got paid a little too. It never hurt me. I won't try to persuade you one way or the other about the union. I used to be, but now I'm not.


 im trying to find some one to shadow over the summer... im wondering like did they treat you better in the union like pension benifits helth care and what not


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Well, yes, the union has a great benefit package. If, and that's a big if, you can stay steadily employed for 20-30 years, you will have a good retirement package. You have to pay union dues even if they can't get you work and the local I was in at one point wanted working assessments of 5.5% I believe. Keep in mind that a vast majority of the electrical work done in the US is completed by "open", i.e. non union shops. This union issue is a hot button topic. If you can talk to some people in person on both sides you might be able to come to a conclusion as to what would be best for you.


----------



## knight13 (Mar 18, 2009)

te12co2w said:


> Well, yes, the union has a great benefit package. If, and that's a big if, you can stay steadily employed for 20-30 years, you will have a good retirement package. You have to pay union dues even if they can't get you work and the local I was in at one point wanted working assessments of 5.5% I believe. Keep in mind that a vast majority of the electrical work done in the US is completed by "open", i.e. non union shops. This union issue is a hot button topic. If you can talk to some people in person on both sides you might be able to come to a conclusion as to what would be best for you.


 what would pay be for a uion apprentice working commerical comparred to non union?


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

I don't know what union shops are paying. I started out at 45% of journeyman scale. At one time it was a 5 year apprenticeship, but I think now only 4. If you want to know more about union issues, go to the bottom of the home page, under Community you will find a union heading. Those guys will know more specifics. I'm sure starting wage for non-union shops are all over the scale. I start my green guys @ 50 -55%. Wages depend on where you are. Florida is low, and union scale in places like D.C. and Chicago are likely pretty high.


----------



## knight13 (Mar 18, 2009)

hmm and can some one tell me what all the ranks are?? and there jobs?


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

yep. salt.


----------

